# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  statue of liberty's right hand contains? a tablet

## lynne duncan

What is written on the Statue's tablet? The tablet of law, held in the Statue's left hand, has the date of American Independence July 4, 1776, written on it in Roman numerals (July IV, MDCCLXXVI)  

follow up to one of the quiz questions for anyone who wanted to know


What does the torch represent?  The torch is a symbol of enlightenment.  The Statue of Liberty's torch lights the way to freedom showing us the path to Liberty.  Even the Statue's official name represents her most important symbol "Liberty Enlightening the World".

----------


## Bobinovich

Erm I think you meant left hand in the title - right hand holds the torch!

----------


## Wellies

I was beginning to think I got the answer to the question wrong and someone was complaining. lol

----------


## wifie

Thanks Lynne good to get the follow up.  Well done again Wellies - it was a busy one.  Still not liking you for the trick questions though! He he

----------


## Bobinovich

Time to take the jacket off and pass it over to Trucker Wellies  ::   Sorry!

----------


## lynne duncan

must have been half asleep after the quiz sorry meant left hand, good quiz wellies, looking forward to next week

----------

